# My new lil guy Frodo :)



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

So as some know I have a new lil guy  he's a dumbo, not sure how old he is, I don't remember  I did not follow the guidelines to adding a new cage mate (as I did not know..) it was hard at first 








This was that first night, Frodo is cleaning brain after a small argument had happened and brain got a small cut (which is already healed btw, his brothers took good care of him! (even Frodo!!))

but all my boys are doing good and getting along great after just one day together  now after 3 days they are playing and cuddling together like they've been together forever!!! 








Here's Frodo 






















Brain and Frodo








All of my boys cuddling together!

I am one happy mama 
Love these guys!




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

Frodo as in Lord of the Rings? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Frodo with goofy glasses and such  lol! 

This is just edited btw, but I thought it was cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Aww, cute. We have an Agouti boy named Bilbo.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Aw cute name! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

All you guys need is legolas ;P not sure if I spelled that right. Lol smeagle would be an awesome one too. If it had a habit of taking and hiding your things  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

He looks adorable xD


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

DragonFire43 said:


> All you guys need is legolas ;P not sure if I spelled that right. Lol smeagle would be an awesome one too. If it had a habit of taking and hiding your things


Lol you have confused me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Nenn 
he is so sweet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad they are getting along now They are super cute!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

JBlas said:


> Glad they are getting along now They are super cute!


Thank you, I am very glad they are too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedRosyify (Nov 25, 2012)

Awh, they're adorable! Brain and Frodo, I love it when pet owners improvise with names! Brilliant! xD


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

DragonFire43 said:


> All you guys need is legolas ;P not sure if I spelled that right. Lol smeagle would be an awesome one too. If it had a habit of taking and hiding your things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


We almost named our hairless Smeagle! ;D


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry lol I'm not good with remembering names.. LOL My boyfriend is a big fan which is why I named him Frodo. N I think he just looks like Frodo in rat form! haha xD 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

DragonFire43 said:


> All you guys need is legolas ;P not sure if I spelled that right. Lol smeagle would be an awesome one too. If it had a habit of taking and hiding your things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


We've got a girl named smeagol lol. She is crazy like smeagol is so she earned the name


----------

